
Ask HN: Getting started with Developer Tools - deathWasp271
Hi
I&#x27;m a university CS student but I have never used a debugger before. Most of the work I have done is on Vim with little plugins support.<p>What all developer tools should I be familiar with, and what&#x27;s the best way of getting started?
======
cimmanom
What languages are you learning in? Many languages have their own preferred
debugging tools.

